
Plaid Is Joining Visa - thecosas
https://blog.plaid.com/plaid-and-visa/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22038496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22038496)

~~~
thecosas
Understood. When I submitted this the WSJ article was still speculating and I
thought from the horse’s mouth would be a different perspective.

The Plaid post went live minutes before I submitted, then WSJ updated their
article.

~~~
dang
No problem! That's totally reasonable. Marking a story with [dupe] and
including a link to the other thread is simply intended to help direct readers
to where the discussion is. No scolding implied.

